# Matched Betting



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Does anyone on here do this?

I know how it all works now (I think, been reading MSE website) just wondering if anyone here has any experience?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Guess not!


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't do it myself but a couple of my mates used to do it alot. They were making a good profit out of it too, around 1k per month. Money they have now used to go travelling. If you know what you are doing and put in the time there are good rewards from it.


----------



## bushfire (Sep 29, 2008)

yep do it myself, only do one bookie at a time & make about £250 a month, plan is to make enough to fly business class to New Zealand in 2011. If interested I can post a link that explains how it works. You just have to remember you're not gambling you're doing maths.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

explain ? more info please


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

yes ild like to know a little more aswell


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

same here, wtf is it


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

bushfire said:


> yep do it myself, only do one bookie at a time & make about £250 a month, plan is to make enough to fly business class to New Zealand in 2011. If interested I can post a link that explains how it works. You just have to remember you're not gambling you're doing maths.


i am good at maths


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

eh???


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

heres some info peeps
http://www.matchedbetting.co.uk/


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

i do a bit of trading on betfair just withdrawn £66 for today from my original tenner, usually do this every sat as i only trade on footy. i've not done the matched betting but i am in touch with these guy's who email me a couple of times a week with guaranteed free matched bets

http://www.bet72.com/


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I did matched betting last year and made a tidy sum out of it (I'm talkin in the £'000s). It takes a little while to get your head around it but you can make some decent cash out of it *IF* you take your time and also have a reasonable amount of cash you can tie up in your accounts. I stopped simply becuase i couldn't devote the time to make it worthwhile.

As a one liner it is using free bets from gambling web sites and also ensuring you offset your bets against others so that you are in a no-lose situation. It isn't gambling it is calculated transactions which deliver you a profit if done correctly.

Also using the first time customer offers on sites such as Quidco can bump up your earnings.

I'm going to get back into it this year to make some more pennies out of it !

Also, don't for


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

if you would like to learn more about matched betting there is a free online webinar tonight, just click on the link for todays date and register & then just watch the webinar at 7pm tonight by clicking on the link sent in the email :thumb:

http://www.racingtraders.com/Betfair_Trading/Trading_Courses/index.html


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

ukimportz said:


> if you would like to learn more about matched betting there is a free online webinar tonight, just click on the link for todays date and register & then just watch the webinar at 7pm tonight by clicking on the link sent in the email :thumb:
> 
> http://www.racingtraders.com/Betfair_Trading/Trading_Courses/index.html


Failing that the moneysavingexpert site has a series of extremely good guides and help topics that will see you right.

I started doing it at the beginning of this year and from a mere £50 start up i've got to a point where i'm now doing it with a £250 float which is being used to make more and more.


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

I was interested of this matched betting and bonuses couple of days ago, but I'm not quite sure if I'm missing something. Let's take an example of Finland Ice Hockey SM-league and today's game, and not consider bonuses at all. Bare in mind, that I am complete :newbie: what comes to betting. 

Betsson gives us odds (1X2) of 2.1/4.2/2.75

We make back bet for Team 2 to win with given odds of 2.75 (10€ bet).

Lay bet to Betfair for Team 2 not to win with odds of 2.72 (10.3€ bet)

Now, if Team 1 wins, I should get payout of 28.02€ to my Betfair account, and lose that 10€ from my Betsson account. If I had in the beginning 50€ in both accounts (100€ all together), I should have now 67.72 in Betfair, and 40€ in Betsson. This gives a total of 107.72€, so I should end up profit of 7.72€.

To keep track where my accounts actually ends up helps me with the big picture, so that's why they're in my example.

If it is draw, same calculations as above.

If team 2 wins, then I should get return of 27.5€, but I lose my lay liability of 17.72€, and my accounts end up to 99.78€ ((Betfair: 32.28€, Betsson: 67.5€)

So overall, team 1 is more likely to win this mach, which gives me profit of 7.72€, but if team 2 win, I lose only 0.22€.

Comission is taken into account.

Is my calculations correct here or am I missing something important?


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I think what your missing mate is with matched betting you have to minimise your loss so you can then cash the free bet from the bookie.

So if your offered £20 free bet when you sign up you will need to make a bet to lose lets say £1, then you have your £20 free bet which you then need to bet with, so again you lose £1. Your £2 down but now you can take the free bet which is now £18 in value, put that into your bank account and move onto the next bookie with a free bet.


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

dal23 said:


> I think what your missing mate is with matched betting you have to minimise your loss so you can then cash the free bet from the bookie.
> 
> So if your offered £20 free bet when you sign up you will need to make a bet to lose lets say £1, then you have your £20 free bet which you then need to bet with, so again you lose £1. Your £2 down but now you can take the free bet which is now £18 in value, put that into your bank account and move onto the next bookie with a free bet.


Okay, I get it. But as I mentioned, let's not consider those bonuses at all. In the example above, am I able to gain profit from matched betting itself, without any bonuses, or am I completely wrong track with this?


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ah right i see what your saying now............. Sorry i don't know the answer to that as i dont actually do matched betting myself but a couple of my friends did, so i only know about the bonuses.


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

Aaa, now I realized what was the trick. I can get only the same amount from lay bet what I've put there :wall:

Betfair calculator confused me.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

For matched betting to work you need the "free bet" - you will always lose when you bet and lay but your challenge and success will be to ensure the difference as dal23 says is as small as possible.

This gives you the smallest loss out of your free bet or the biggest return - you should aim for 97-98% return i.e. £25 free bet - keep £24.50 - it can be done you need to be patient and use a spreadhseet to help you calculate all of this

CM


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Have I got this right 
you do this once at each bookies offering a free bet ?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

No, you take advantage of differing odds between two different bookies.

From time to time there is a situation where if you bet with one bookie on TeamA to win and another bookie on TeamB to win (say a cup final so there can be no draws) no matter what the result you will be better off.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

lol I dont get this I just read a guide and I thought you did this at a bookies that was offering free bets 

I shall do some more reading


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

There is a race with two horses, one race horse (RH) and one 3 legged donkey (DK)

Bookie #1 offers 10/1 on for the RH to win (and whatever odds on the DK)
Bookie #2 offers 12/1 for the DK to win (and whatever for the RH)

Now you place a £118 bet with bookie 1 on RH and a £10 bet with bookie 2 on the DK, total spend £128

Possibility 1 - RH wins, you get £129.80 from bookie 1 and lose your bet at the other. £128 cost - £129.80 winnings, so you are up £1.80.

Possibility 2 - DK wins, you get £130 from bookie 2 and lose your bet at the other. £128 cost - £130 winnings, so you are £2 better off.

So whatever the outcome of the race if you bet the £118 and £10 as described you will be better off overall.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Bero said:


> There is a race with two horses, one race horse (RH) and one 3 legged donkey (DK)
> 
> Bookie #1 offers 10/1 on for the RH to win (and whatever odds on the DK)
> Bookie #2 offers 12/1 for the DK to win (and whatever for the RH)
> ...


Not quite right as you dont book both outcomes to win you use a betting exchange like betfair to 'lay' the outcome backed with the normal bookie.

What you are effectively doing is betting an outcome happens or doesnt happen Thus acting as the bookie at the exchange. By doing it this way you can 'matched bet' on events with more than one outcome such as football.


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

It is simply a method to extract as much of the free bets that bookies offer new and existing customers as is possible.

The usual way in which the free bets are added to your account is that you will "get an £x free bet credited to your account when you first bet £x of your own money". 

The first bet of your own money, needed to get the free bet credited, is called the "qualifier".

Matched betting is exactly what it says - you bet on both sides of the same event, trying to match the odds as best you can. This is important on the qualifier, as you are using your money for both sides. It is common to make a small loss on a qualifier as you can't always get exact odds at the exchange.

Where you make the money is with the free bet. Again, you try and match the odds, but because you are betting on both sides but only using your money for the exchange (and the "free" bet at the bookie", whichever outcome occurs makes you a profit - the closer you can match the odds, the more of the free stake (bet) you will get to pocket.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Bero said:


> There is a race with two horses, one race horse (RH) and one 3 legged donkey (DK)
> 
> Bookie #1 offers 10/1 on for the RH to win (and whatever odds on the DK)
> Bookie #2 offers 12/1 for the DK to win (and whatever for the RH)
> ...


hmmm, I think I'm pretty thick as I still don't get this, surely at 10/1 and 12/1 you would stake a tenner on each, total stake £20, potential winnings £110 or £130

I don't think I'll ever understand, ok one thing I do which sounds similarish (write that down) is back overs on any football game at say 2.10, then
if a goal goes in before the half hour mark, then back unders as soon as its scored at 2.5 or 3 so that either way I'm guaranteed some profit


----------

